# Speaker Problem -- HK Soundsticks II not working



## willrobin1

Hi all,
First post here so sorry if I missed some rules.
I bought HK Soundsticks II a few years ago, and recently they stopped working. The speakers would turn on, the sub would glow its usual blue light, but the input cable -- the green-tipped one which connects to the audio device -- didn't crackle at all when I touched it (as it used to when the speakers were on), and no devices (computer or iPod) would play sound when I plugged them in.

I assumed that the problem was with that input cable, but I mentioned the problem to a friend and he reminded me that I had been using a Swiffer (I know, I know, HUGE mistake) near the set which probably fried the insides somehow, making them pretty much bricks. I figured that perhaps the speakers themselves might be salvageable, since they weren't near the Swiffer (it's a 2.1 system), so I ended up buying a new subwoofer for the Soundsticks off ebay. However, I tried it out, using my old speakers as well as my old power cable (the ebay one was a subwoofer only, no other components), and the exact same problem happened -- a dead input cable. 

I'm wondering if it's possible that the power adapter itself somehow got fried, and that's maybe where the problem was to begin with. I hear a small kind of buzzing noise when I plug the speakers into the sub, suggesting that they aren't dead, but the input cable on both subs seems completely dead. It seems unlikely that the same problem would happen to two different subs (unless it's an overall problem with the model), and I'm wondering if I should try to buy a new power adapter and see if that would fix the problem.

I'm looking for any thoughts, especially regarding where I could purchase a new power adapter for cheap, since it has a unique plugin. If you want, I can post pictures: the Model # on the adapter is NU40-2160150-I3, with input 100-240V~50/60Hz 1.2A, output 16v--1.5.A. The plug which goes from the power adapter to the subwoofer is a weird pin thing, and RadioShack didn't have any -- I think I can get it from HK for $40, but I'm not inclined to spend that much if I don't know the problem is coming from the power adapter.

Any thoughts would be very helpful -- if you think the problem is with the subwoofer again then I can at least tell the person I bought it form that it was DOA.

Thanks!


----------



## GZ

Hello willrobin1 and welcome to TSF,

Do you have a multimeter or access to a multimeter?

What connection type do the satellite speakers have?


----------



## willrobin1

I do not have a multimeter, unfortunately.

Each of the speakers has a different kind of connection that goes into a two-part doo-dad on the subwoofer. Here's one:







http://tinypic.com/r/126e0ap/5
Here's the other:







http://tinypic.com/r/xf6f0k/5
And this is what the power cable input looks like







http://tinypic.com/r/xdtor8/5

Thanks!


----------



## GZ

Without a way to test the voltage from the power adapter, there is no way to tell if it is an issue.

Where is the volume control located on the speaker set?


----------



## willrobin1

It's on one of the actual speakers, it's a digital touch thing so you press to change the volume. I'll see if I can locate a multimeter as well (does Radioshack have ones to try stuff out on?)


----------



## GZ

No, as with most electrical tools, they usually require purchase or rental. 

Each of the speakers except for the one with the volume control should only have two leads, you should be able to test them by connecting them to an amplified speaker output (1.5-3W).

My guess, at this point, is that the volume/power control is the issue. The unit is getting power (known by the lights) and there are two subwoofer/amps that both act the same way. If the speakers test working, the only thing left is the volume/power control.


----------



## HKuser

I had a very similar situation. My Soundsticks were working fine until one day they no longer worked. The blue light on the subwoofer was lit as normal. And the input cable gave only a faint crackle when I touched it to its socket instead of the usual starting crackle. This happened after my computer unexpectedly shut off overnight. 

I put the speakers right next to my ear and was able to hear a very faint volume. I fixed the problem by clicking the metal "+" thingy at the bottom of one of the speakers. This is the volume control for the speakers which I did not even know was there until I researched the problem with my speakers. Apparently whatever caused my computer to shut off also reset the speaker volume to a very low volume, causing me to think the speakers had died.

tl/dr: If your Soundsticks suddenly stop working, try hitting the "+" volume control on the bottom on one of the speakers until sound is again audible.


----------

